# Truck Across America and Canada By Video



## Camp (Mar 20, 2016)

A trucker mounted a video camera on his dashboard and keeps it rolling as he travels from point to point across America and Canada. Hours of monotonous video, but you see it all. Warning, no sound or narration, so put on your favorite tunes and watch the miles roll by.

youtube.com/watch?v=kuDFQGj88mc&t=2915s


----------



## Camp (Apr 3, 2016)

There is no sound on these video's. They are made to be viewed while listening to an independent source of music. Here is a good one if you are interested in seeing a slice of Pennsylvania.

youtube.com/watch?v=d6cyrtsPSAs


----------



## Camp (May 6, 2016)

400 plus miles south of the big fire, but this vid takes you on a ride across the Alberta plains. It starts on the Saskatchewan/Alberta border and goes to Calgary. Daytime ride.

youtube.com/watch?v=2FoiXEc3zMc


----------



## Camp (Jun 4, 2016)

Northern plains USA, kind of where they start. This vid is all bright sunny day time ride that leaves a small town in western Minnesota in the early morning with big blue sky and goes to Fargo, North Dakota. About 2 1/2 hour road trip. 
I listened to Guy Clark and some Jerry Jeff Walker while I ran it.

youtube.com/watch?v=ZMwYdg4fzOo


----------



## Camp (Jan 26, 2017)

This person has put over 600 of these videos on youtube. Each one is many hours long. I turned on my local bar to them and they ended up downloading some of them. The place has seven tv's, kind of like a sports bar. They play these videos on a tv in the pool table semi-room/area as background. Nobody actually focuses on the video. There are other tv's visible with sports, and music is playing. Sometimes people will pay attention when the truck goes into and through some well-known places like Amarillo, Dodge City or some other town they have heard of but never seen. Curiosity thing maybe.


----------

